# Manual or auto?



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, newbie here. I am trying to decide which TT will satisfy my mid-life crisis. Soft top seems inevitable but I keep vacillating between a manual and an automatic transmission. Probably looking at one of the older Mk2s. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Personal choice, so you must try both.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  just find the best one you can manual of auto


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum mate. 8)

If you are indeed "mid-life", then you may enjoy some of the "laid back" benefits that the DSG can bring, such as no clutch in/out when in queues of traffic, and just being able to cruise along, comfortably, when the weather`s crap/dark/raining etc...

Make no mistake though, the DSG (auto) is not just for those reaching middle age in life (me being one of them  ), as you can have massive amounts of fun on the paddles when you select manual-mode, and should even THAT not be enough for you, then just nip down your favourite local road, and stick it in sport-mode, and THEN come back and tell us what you think... [smiley=dude.gif]

Don`t get me wrong, the manual`s as good as it`s always been, and this subject splits this forum like no other, it seems, but having experienced DSG in the beautiful V6, I`m definitely in the DSG (sorry, just remembered, it`ll be s-tronic in the Mk II for you) camp !

Try both, and decide for yourself; you`ll know which one`s for you..... :wink:


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

You have to try them both to decide. I love the DSG but my dad (66) can't stand it

Each to their own as they say


----------



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for that. I am probably leaning towards the stronic. I have been a solid manual driver up to now but the idea of letting the car do some of the work sounds appealing 8) I was just a bit concerned that the gearbox may have some issues, but I haven't found much evidence in the forums here.


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you driven either yet?

That will be the clincher.

I was sure my old man would like the auto but no.

As a fellow mid-life crisis-er (is that a word?) I want to be able to just relax and not worry sometimes and then 'play' when the need arises (and the sun is shining on Exmoor  )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a test drive in an automatic tomorrow. I'll let you all know the outcome.... Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bedbug65 said:


> I have a test drive in an automatic tomorrow. I'll let you all know the outcome.... Thanks


Hi and welcome.

Tip..dont let the seller hear you call it an automatic as this is the tell tale of a person who doesnt know what the transmission is..its either DSG or S-Tronic..  
Steve


----------



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheers for the advice - I think my all round numptyness may give my lack knowledge away........


----------



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, decision made. Stronic it is. All I need to do now is find a car at the right price. Problems with the main car surfaced yesterday so I need a new condenser on the aircon and other bits. TT may have to wait a while..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bedbug65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just an update to the earlier posts and with thanks to all who responded I am now the proud owner of a black, soft top, 07 plate........ manual gearbox car. Budget restrictions in the end led me to the manual option but after all of 5 days ownership I have to say it is as fun as I thought it should be. The quieter roads on the run up to Christmas have made the commute a bit more exciting and I have to admit to driving with a smile on my face on more than a few occasions. I've had the top down twice so far - the heated seats and a bobble hat solved the winter chill problem. I may need to put driving gloves on the January sales list though just to confirm my older driver status.

Merry Christmas all.


----------

